# Tedder Krone vs Kuhn



## 10ecDirtfarmer (Dec 28, 2014)

Thinking about upgrading to a new tedder, About 12 years ago I had a Kuhn, had No problems with it, but it was 3 point, and I hated that part, So I sold and bought a Krone, had several flat tires & cracked wheels, wobbles in transport position, The new Krone supposedly address these problems (bigger tires, etc) & has more adjustments than my older model.

Same dealer, he puts them side X side and says 80% of buyers choose the Krone because it looks heavy duty, ( 300+ lbs bigger tires etc ), although it cost $400 more than Kuhn.

So my question is does anyone have experience with the KW.5.52/4x7T vs GF5202THA on ruff hillside land?

Thanks,

Dirt


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Now I don't have direct experience with either of them. But I have a NH Proted tedder. It looks very well built and heavy. The heavy I believe might be a weakness when it comes to tedders. Especially my NH. Especially in a rough field. That said guys on here seem to really like Krone tedders. I wish I had one rather then the NH. Or a Kuhn, which my cousin has. Far better then the NH. His is a 3 point. Which is what I would want myself rather then the trailed NH or trailed any tedder for my uses. I really like my Krone rake over a comparitive Kuhn rake. But that's a different type of equipment.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Those hooked tine Vermeer tedders look pretty good too.


----------



## 10ecDirtfarmer (Dec 28, 2014)

Dan_GA said:


> Those hooked tine Vermeer tedders look pretty good too.


I looked at Vermeer since I use a Vermeer mower & roller, it would be my 3ed choice Maybe, downside 1410lbs with the same size tire as the Kuhn @ 1170 lbs, and the same size that's on my older Krone that weights over 1400 lbs, and I have had far to many tire problems. Vermeer has U-joints instead something like the Kuhn DigiDrive or the Krone OctoLink, My neighbor hit a ground hog hole with his 4 basket tedder, basket bounced up so far that the u-joint snapped & it cost him 400 bills to fix a $900.00 off brand tedder


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Between the two of them, I would probably buy the cheaper of the two......both offer good build quality and parts are readily available. Your friend must have been moving along purty good.....


----------



## 10ecDirtfarmer (Dec 28, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Your friend must have been moving along purty good.....


Yep, manual fold, safety lock wasn't locked, lift springs took over after a 2 foot bounce. He said he always wondered what that little lever did, LOL


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Krone tedders get pretty good reviews. Around here, I have concerns about dealer support long term. I have a Kuhn 2 basket Tedder in New Holland colors. What I absolutely HATE about Kuhn equipment is parts lists are not online. However, I really like my Kuhn/NH Tedder and funny thing is, New Holland's website has exploded views of all parts - wonderful!

There is both a New Holland and JD/Frontier version of the Kuhn tedder you are considering. The New Holland has larger tires than the Frontier. the NH model number is 3417.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the Krone despite an issue. You can do a search for that problem. Despite that issue I am very happy with the Krone choice. The border spreading is a huge plus. I don’t believe the Kuhn Tedder has that function. Go Krone or go home.


----------



## Chase72 (Nov 12, 2017)

I own a 2 basket Neimer tedder that is pretty much a Krone, also ran a 4 basket Krone tedder my friend had. Both work great, I would run a Krone before a Kuhn


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I only have one problem with the Krone that I have and have had since new. I can't run it properly with my Farmall 300 or the Farmall 460.

It has hydraulic wings and hydraulic tilt; it is one-way hydraulics all of which are fed with a single line.

There is a little bitty cylinder which runs the tilt; on the back side of the cylinder (opposite of the inlet hose) is a round pressurized accumulator; it is on the other end of the little cylinder than the inlet hose. I assume the accumulator is there to make the wings lift prior to lifting the tilt back to transport mode...a priority so that the wings actuate before the tilt. My problem with the Farmalls is they don't have enough pressure to overcome the pressurized accumulator.

My Farmall 460 puts out 1300ish psi...specs are 1200-1500. So, it IS a tractor problem in that the older tractor will not actuate the tilt, but tractor is functioning properly. Unless there is a mod or upgrade, they are not designed to operate with the lower hyd pressure of the older junk that I run. ( I also have a Kubota 5040 that it works flawlessly with; the Kubota has @2700 psi hydraulic pressure...over twice the pressure of my other stuff)

I can still get by with running it with the 460 (sold the 300) because it has 2 point hitch and I can raise the hitch during transport to give the tines clearance (being mindful to unhook the PTO so as not to bend it with the hitch). I would like to run it with the Farmall H (plenty of horsepressure and easy on fuel, but short on needed hydraulic pressure to run the Krone) but that's just a hydraulic pipe-dream.

That is just a consideration from my point of view and is the ONLY fault I have with the machine.

All in all; I STILL like the Krone and would replace it with another if this one was to quit me for some reason.

Mark

Edit to add that I just remembered a fix being spoke about on here. It's my fault that it slipped my mind until just now that I never tried it. A link to the other post that addressed this problem.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/40017-krone-4-basket-tedder/?hl=coupler#entry343577


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a 4 basket krone, and I turned pressure up to 2400 on 4230 still won't lift. I hate the way wings come before machine lifts,if you need to lift machine to cross wash or terrace,wings come up and lock.I'll never own another krone for those reasons.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

jd4230ps said:


> I have a 4 basket krone, and I turned pressure up to 2400 on 4230 still won't lift. I hate the way wings come before machine lifts,if you need to lift machine to cross wash or terrace,wings come up and lock.I'll never own another krone for those reasons.


Have you tried the above ^^^^


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

jd4230ps said:


> I have a 4 basket krone, and I turned pressure up to 2400 on 4230 still won't lift. I hate the way wings come before machine lifts,if you need to lift machine to cross wash or terrace,wings come up and lock.I'll never own another krone for those reasons.


If you have two SCV's on your 4230, I believe Krone offers a kit to separate the tilt and fold. I sorta wish they would tilt before folding as well. Aside from that, I love my Krone.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Like a lot of their equipment I am not sure Kuhn makes their branded tedders. They make standard and heavy duty models. The heavy duty is easy to spot. The wing arms are boxed instead of round. A friend has a 17ft heavy duty model that has been very good. I have a 16 year old Krone that just won't quit. The only things I have replaced are teeth and their arms. No breaks, drivetrain or wheel/tire problems. My Krone has 13" tires. If I had to move it a lot that may be a problem but, again, it is 16 yrs. old. I do not think you can go wrong either way as long as you go with the heavy duty Kuhn. Probably easier to get parts (especially used) for the Krone.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I operate my Krone with a 55 year old tractor with a weak hyd. pump and have not had one issue with it, something else is wrong somewhere.


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

Krone is a good tedder but they need to put another hose so tilt and arms are separate ( I ended up doing it myself not too difficult but and if I remember cost was about $175) Also need to make a bracket to keep the hydraulic hoses up away from the tedding arms. I have also heard several people have problems with the medal guards cracking and breaking leading to bent arms and worse. I am considering just removing them to avoid future problems. I really like my krone but I got a good deal on it, if prices are close I would check out the claas line of tedders.


----------

